# Easter ?????



## XandersMum (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone

Ok, so this is Xanders first diabetic easter, how do all you other mums with little ones deal with this ?  Obviously he can have some chocolate but does anyone do anything else as an alternative?? I thought of a treasure hunt with little gifts (nothing expensive just trinkets really)?

Thanks


----------



## Tina63 (Mar 6, 2013)

I know my lad was older but we just went ahead as normal, using chocolate as a pudding for however many days/weeks it took to eat the chocolate.  You will find though that suddenly other people who would have bought your son chocolate though probably won't, or will assume they can't.  My lad certainly got far less than he used to.

It may be an idea to avoid some of it though if you can, but then how will he feel if he is denied it?  I suppose it depends too on how you deal with the whole sweet issue.  If he is the type of child you could discuss it with, why not ask him?  See if there is a little something else he would prefer instead?  I can't remember your son's age but there are many of these collectable things boys buy with pocket money, so maybe go along that line but make sure SOMEONE at least buys him an egg?  As long as you bolus for it, he can have it, but just more sensible after his lunch/dinner as pudding.

Just my thoughts.

Tina


----------



## AlisonF (Mar 6, 2013)

I used to get a chocolate egg off mum and dad but everyone else in the family would buy me small presents instead - a little toy, a book, or give me a few pounds for me to buy something myself. 

I really liked it - far better to get a good variety of stuff rather than just a load of chocolate! We have 4 (non diabetic) godsons and I buy all of them small presents/give them money rather than buy them an egg - they get so much chocolate they don't know what to do with it all so they like the novelty of getting something different.


----------



## DeusXM (Mar 6, 2013)

When I was a kid without diabetes, even then my parents weren't keen on me having sweets so I usually had a small chocolate gift and a present - one year I got the Ecto 1 Ghostbusters car, which also may hint at my age! In fact, I see to recall this practice almost caused a bit of a falling out with my parents and other kids' parents on our street because then everyone started asking for presents instead of Easter eggs!

I think one decent egg (carefully rationed as a dessert after dinner!) plus a nice present would be a good way to make him feel like he's not missing out.


----------



## fencesitter (Mar 6, 2013)

Treasure hunt in our house, a big hit (I have to stay up half the night writing the clues though!). Agree it's best if you can have most of the chocolate as a dessert.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2013)

Whatever you do, don't get a 'diabetic' easter egg or there may be toilet troubles!  Better by far to get the genuine article


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 6, 2013)

i get 1 easter egg & i used to get money or a little present

but like northerner says, no to the diabetic chocolate!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 6, 2013)

As a child back in the 60's (shows age) Gran used to buy me a smashing Easter egg (diabetic chocolate) Which was scrummy. This was rationed over a couple of weeks. I also had some lovely decorated carboard eggs full of little gifts.
My brothers were very envious of those 
Mum also had the art to blow out chicken eggs and dry them out so things were made out of these as well.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 6, 2013)

XandersMum said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Ok, so this is Xanders first diabetic easter, how do all you other mums with little ones deal with this ?  Obviously he can have some chocolate but does anyone do anything else as an alternative?? I thought of a treasure hunt with little gifts (nothing expensive just trinkets really)?
> 
> Thanks



Hello XandersMum, I bought my grandaughter, who is 4 now, Easter crackers instead of an egg. There are 6 in the pack and she can have fun pulling them with her brother and sister ( also a dog that rolls over and barks and laughs)  her siblings have a toy and a small egg.

Sheena


----------



## Fettuciniuse (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi there.
My boy was diagnosed last year, at 9 years old,  literally days before Easter.  Not only did he have his life turned upside down he was gutted as we had already bought eggs and he Luuurrves chocolate.

In the end he chose 2 of the ones we had for him and gave the others away to other kids.  We bought him a DVD and he watched this one Easter night in bed with a bowl of measured out choc, tagged onto the end of a late tea to be covered with mealtime insulin.  

Every Friday and Saturday he likes a 'DVD night' - with sweets.  We are determined to make diabetes fit around his life as much as possible and not the other way round, so we usually go for a late teatime and include the choc/sweets with the mealtime insulin (as I have already banged on about above - sorry!)

The only concession my boy has had to make is the loss of freedom in _when_ he can eat treat stuff.  It is a pain for him, but he manages.  

The Easter crackers and/or Easter toys is a good idea.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 6, 2013)

He can have the whole egg if he "Runs" 6mile.  I am pleased i dont like the stuff. Or is it because i have been brought up not too.


----------

